# What to expect...first night after neuter?



## Carter1601

My boy was neutered today and is not feeling to great... So I wanted to ask others who have have their boys snipped...how long did they feel bad? 

Did you keep the cone on them? If so, how long did they have to wear it? I have taken it off for now but am following him around the room plopping down where he does to stop him from trying to get to the stitches. 

I am thinking tonight is going to be a long one! He sleeps in our bed.. I know he has to wear the cone when I am sleeping but how is HE going to sleep? UGH! I am thinking seriously about bringing in his ex pen and hanging out with him tonight...too much?  I just don't want him to be miserable!

I think this is worse on me than it is him! Any tips to get through the first night? 

Did I mention I think this is going to be a very looong night!


----------



## misstray

Brody just got neutered three weeks ago. He had no effects at all. He didn't need to wear the cone or anything. He felt fine and was just his normal self when I went and got him. I swear, if I couldn't see the stitches and swelling I'd not have believed they even operated on him.

Hope your guy feels better soon!


----------



## Atticus

oh Dear, Atticus got snipped today too but he stayed at the vet overnight. I miss him but after reading your post I'm glad he's there. They said they will give him something to help him sleep. Hope things go ok!


----------



## Carter1601

I would have to say...I think both of you were pretty lucky! He seems to be doing better after he finally ate but I haven't put the cone on him yet :/ I have to keep reminding him he is not allowed to lick his incision. I think I would have rather have the vet keep him overnight as well...I wouldn't be so worried he will not sleep or get to his stitches while I sleep!

Oh, I hope Atticus does well! I'd love to know how he does when you get him home! I'm hoping he is like Tracy's Brody and is already better


----------



## Pooch

Fionn was neutered a few weeks ago and it was a non-event. When I picked him up he was wagging his tail ready to go! He didn't need a cone and really showed no signs that anything even happened. Hope your guy is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

If he's bothering his stitches then he needs to wear his cone or something else that will keep him away from the incision. He will heal quicker and easier if the incision doesn't get infected from his licking.

Be prepared, he's going to look and act miserable when you put the cone on him. Just know that he will adapt in a day or so. He will be clumsy, may even refuse to move at all at first, but they do come around and get used to the cone. You might have to help him with drinking and eating though. The cone can make that a messy event if he knocks his bowls around trying to get at the water/food. 

I hope all goes well and that he heals quickly!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Your poor baby, Yogi did not need the cone. The cone seems cruel it is not, I had a Tzu who often was in the cone for eye problems and surgeries, he was a pro even went out the dog door, this before comfort cones etc.. If your pup is chewing a lot he needs the cone, it is not cruel it will make the recovery quicker. My girl is often in a cone because of her allergies...she sleeps fine (I do let her sleep in the big bed). What your feeling is human guilt...means your a caring person. He will be up and about before you know it.


----------



## lanabanana

My Baxter was neutered yesterday, as well. Unfortunately, he had an undescended testicle that had to be found in his abdomen, making for a pretty sore abdominal incision. So far, I have just reminded him to stop, every time he's started licking his incision. I plan to put onesies on him though, to take away the need for a cone. They do make an inflatable collar (I've seen it on amazon, but I assume they must carry them in pet stores) that look much more comfortable than the cone, but I don't know how well they work.

I'm very glad that the vet gave me some Tramadol for Baxter's pain, as well as an anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic. It seems to really help and allows him to move around enough to eat and use the potty.

Alanna


----------



## Carter1601

lanabanana said:


> My Baxter was neutered yesterday, as well. Unfortunately, he had an undescended testicle that had to be found in his abdomen, making for a pretty sore abdominal incision. So far, I have just reminded him to stop, every time he's started licking his incision. I plan to put onesies on him though, to take away the need for a cone. They do make an inflatable collar (I've seen it on amazon, but I assume they must carry them in pet stores) that look much more comfortable than the cone, but I don't know how well they work.
> 
> I'm very glad that the vet gave me some Tramadol for Baxter's pain, as well as an anti-inflammatory and an antibiotic. It seems to really help and allows him to move around enough to eat and use the potty.
> 
> Alanna


Aw poor Baxter! I Hope he starts feeling better soon! Speaking of the onesie... I saw that on a web site and wondered if it would work. I cut a tail whole in my daughters panties and put them on him this morning....so far he has given up on trying to get to the incision  Hope it continues to work!

He returned to his extremely playful self at 2am this morning. So besides the licking all I have to do is keep him calm!


----------



## ShirleyH

I think you'll find that the 'feeling bad' was the anesthetic wearing off and he'll be over that today. If he doesn't bother the site, that's wonderful. The swelling will be down in about two days and you'll be amazed at how frisky he feels. I think it's wise not to let him get too rambunctious for a week or so, which is what our vet said. Otherwise, it's business as usual. Keeper walked a few steps and then sat for about a day and a half because I'm sure it felt funny to him. But, all is well pretty quickly.

Kisses to the little guy.

Shirley H


----------



## krandall

Kodi felt pretty miserable for the first couple of days. As Shirley said, for many of them, it's largely feeling disoriented by the anesthesia. I think they gave me enough Tramadol for 4 days, but he really only needed it for the first two. 

We had an added problem that seems minor, but to him was the bigger deal. The tech who shaved him was inexperienced, and shaved much more than she needed to, giving him "razor burn" all over his sheath. It was so irritated that it was hot and swollen. He left his incision entirely alone, but wanted to lick his very tender skin. The vet had me put lidocaine on it to clam it down, but then I had to keep a onsie on him because I didn't want him licking that stuff!

I remember that the whole thing was traumatic for both of us, but he was bright and cheery again in a couple of days. I'm sure your pups will be too, and in a couple of months, you'll be giving advice to all the "newbies".


----------



## Atticus

Kind of interesting 3 of us the same day. Atticus is home and is acting like his normal self . He can't understand why I'm containing him as he usually has the run of the house and yard. The hardest is not to jump up,of course I should be training this anyway. I'm not fond of the cone as he is teething and likes to hold his bully sticks in his paws,eating one with a cone is not working so will probably get a onesie. He is in his crate in the car and at night and the cone won't work there. Frankly he hasn't licked the site at all so he has nothing on at the moment but I'm with him, it's the leaving him and nights I'm wondering about. He is on Metacam Oral Suspension ? for pain and swelling. Hope both pups are doing well. Yeah he now has all his shots so hope to avoid the vet for a long time,though they are really great and I've been going there for 35 years!


----------



## morriscsps

Jack stayed overnight at the vet's because it was winter and we just had a snow storm. I didn't want him to get his stitches wet.

His reaction to the whole procedure? Can we say "Drama Queen"? The vet said he whined, whimpered, howled, refused to move... He continued to do so for the next 3 days at home. What a wimp.


----------



## CrazieJones

Roshi got neutered almost a month ago. He acted like nothing happened when I picked him up at the vet. When we got home, he calmed down and just plopped on the floor to sleep. However, I did notice he adjusted his sitting position for a few days.

I gave Roshi the cone. He's a licker and I just can't watch him constantly. However, whenever I can watch him, I gave him a break from his cone. But to put him out of cone-wearing misery, I just have a treat on the other end of the cone when he puts it on. By the 3rd day, he was volunteering to wear the cone. Hehe. Talk about POSITIVE reinforcement. My vet suggested 2 wks of cone wearing and I kept him on it for that long. 

Roshi has been and will likely always be sleeping in his crate at night. My crate is big enough for his cone.

Hope your little guy is healing well.


----------



## misstray

I forgot to mention that within an hour of coming home from the vet, Brody was even trying to hump my leg!


----------



## Atticus

Atticus is doing well,sent pics in a new thread. He seems so normal, I'll be interested to see if he continues like this or feels worse. He is not going to do well with no exercise as he is used to lots of walks and a huge fenced yard. The incision is so tiny and looks so good. We shall see! Carter how is your pup? Whats his name?


----------



## Carter1601

Atticus said:


> Atticus is doing well,sent pics in a new thread. He seems so normal, I'll be interested to see if he continues like this or feels worse. He is not going to do well with no exercise as he is used to lots of walks and a huge fenced yard. The incision is so tiny and looks so good. We shall see! Carter how is your pup? Whats his name?


Watson is doing good. He has SO much energy already. I can just see it in his eyes PLEEEEEASE MOMMA LET ME RUN RUN RUN! He also wants to play with his big (50lb) sister but we are keeping them a part. He is also use to walks several times a day and playing vigorously with Daisy his big sis. There is what 5 or 6 more days of keeping him quiet may be hard but I am up for the challenge!

The onesie looks so cute on Atticus! Watson is doing pretty good in his panties. He doesn't even mind them being on and doesn't go for the area when they are on. 
I've noticed he has been more short tempered but that could be him not feeling 100% comfortable and not getting to get out his energy....maybe a little jealousy seeing that Daisy can come and go as she pleases....But this too will pass and as someone else said we will be giving advice to them 

I am a little worried about not bring able to bath him for 7 to 10 more days! He normally gets a bath and blow dry once a week. So I have been using puppy wipes just to try to keep up a little. He is going to be quite the stinky boy! And trying to get a dog that has not spent their energy to sleep...but I am so tired I think his bouncing on my pillow wont make much of a difference


----------



## Tom King

i'm sure you're doing a good job Courtney! Pam is coming down there to visit her parents and show Blanchi next weekend, so she'll probably see you then.


----------



## Carter1601

Tom King said:


> i'm sure you're doing a good job Courtney! Pam is coming down there to visit her parents and show Blanchi next weekend, so she'll probably see you then.


Awesome! Can't wait to see her! I'm sure Watson will be excited too


----------



## Carefulove

Bumi was "slower" than usual and didn't need a cone, but he was OK by the time he was home. I gave him yogurt that day and chicken. Of course, I stayed up almost all night with him, but he was fine, just enjoying the extra attention. 

He was find the next day and I had to be on top of him so he wouldn't run.


----------



## inlovewithhav

Kipper was back to normal within 48 hours. First day was mopey, 2nd day was trying to tackle the other dog. They are very resilient little guys and will forget that you ever hurt them. Trust me I know from experience.


----------



## Kati

Javy never acted as if anything was wrong. I had trouble keeping him still. The mistake I made was having friends over a few days later who brought their puppy to play. He was so active that I was afraid he would hurt himself. Believe me it is so much easier than having surgery with a female. That fact alone makes me afraid to get a girl. Males are so much easier.


----------



## lanabanana

I guess poor Baxter is the lone ouchy boy! He actually seemed to be feeling better this morning, so I only gave him the anti-inflammatory and not the Tramadol. By about 3pm he began to not want to walk and acted like things really hurt. Then, I went ahead and gave him the Tramadol, but I think I didn't stay on top of the pain, so it didn't work as well as it has been. I've had him in an ex-pen in my family room, wearing his onesie. He watches Tess playing outside of the ex-pen and looks sad. 

Alanna


----------

